# orkut celebrates indian independence



## iMav (Aug 13, 2007)

orkut's login page has this image:

*img3.orkut.com/img/orkut_india_logo.jpg


----------



## zegulas (Aug 13, 2007)

gr8 going orkut!!!


----------



## casanova (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, so nice.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you like orkut?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 13, 2007)

yes i like it.....still but bored........i visit one in a while to catch up with old frnds


----------



## Aberforth (Aug 13, 2007)

I am yet to make an account in Orkut.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 13, 2007)

india...going global 
and here is the link to the official orkut blog 
*en.blog.orkut.com/2007/08/60-years-of-independence-tell-us-what.html


----------



## REY619 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

Is this for indians only? Or People outside india can also see it?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 13, 2007)

Yepp. Its in India only. (I tried with a proxy )
I use orkut to  read others scraps. 
For catching up with friends there is always e-mail and yahoo massenger.
Much Secure


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Yepp. Its in India only. (I tried with a proxy )
> *I use orkut to  read others scraps.*
> For catching up with friends there is always e-mail and yahoo massenger.
> Much Secure


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2007)

I loved the image.
Nice one.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah its for india only coz that page is not comin tru opera mini.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I use orkut to  read others scraps.


thats the very essence of orkut and the reason of its popularity!


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

i'm proud to be an INDIAN..........Jai Hind


----------



## almighty (Aug 14, 2007)

realy nice pic


----------



## codred (Aug 15, 2007)

so nice of orkut...


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 15, 2007)

Orkut , google , and almost all website that there are worth mentioning have followed the act with aplomb.
  That was a nice appreciation for us Indians.


----------



## rayne (Aug 15, 2007)

old news 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkut#India


----------



## demoninside (Aug 15, 2007)

For India only, I can't see it here ..


----------



## virendranandeshwar (Aug 16, 2007)

India is the country of 1 Billion people and this is the great market place for any corporation so orkut celebrating does not means that they are feeling such but they want to cash the moment  I am the orkut user but i like to login for orkut once a month


----------



## mustang (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats nice,this page shows the great spirit of India by orkut,it is very proud for us.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats ok, thats the minimum it could do to let users know why that day's a holiday.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 24, 2007)

very that  pathetic orkut is youth icon .  Indian Army deserves this award and no one else


----------

